# Can Rhinestones that have been pressed be removed?



## JBYoungdahl (Apr 16, 2009)

We have pressed rhinestones on some hats and need to remove them. Is this possible? If how?


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Try soaking a cotton wool ball with pure alcohol (Isopropyl, bought from hardware stores). Then soak the back of the rhinestone. This may be difficult on caps because of the thickness and layers behind the rhinestone..worth a try.


----------



## JBYoungdahl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. Heading to the hardwear store now.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Or you could try heating them enough to melt the glue on the backs of them.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Accidental rhinestones and stones that are "off just a bit" happen..if your pulling off your transfer tape and notice one of these you can fix it. Just set your press back down to reheat the glue...(3-5 seconds).With tweezers in hand lift up the press,quickly pluck the stone and rub the glue spot with the tip of your finger.This works for me 99% of the time.good luck


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

JBYoungdahl said:


> We have pressed rhinestones on some hats and need to remove them. Is this possible? If how?


Not sure there is a way to remove rhinestones without leaving behind glue spots on the fabric.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

i remove them with a stone setter and tweezers , as for glue spot i use a steamer for garments . that works for me.


----------

